# Ford Racing Puma #353 - correction and detail - NO 56K



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

As part of my mission to make my FRP as 'mint' as possible, 
I felt that it was about time for a full detail today. 
Weather was ok (bit dull though, making the pics difficult) but more importantly the mechanical bits are now sorted 
(refer my other thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105885)

Anyway, set about this morning with the interior before shots:










Mucky carpet









Grimey wheel (hard to see in pic)









Finish Kare to the rescue









Having hoover the interior I then shampoo'd using the FinishKare - the seats, steering wheel, carpet headlining etc all got the treatment... leaving this



















My seats were bobbling through wear, so out with the JML special










Nicely sorted










I now moved to the interior plastics using my new Poorboy's interior dressing. Smells lovely and like the matt finish.










Dash dressed










Seat 'details' dressed too










Door card










Once plastics were sorted I returned the cleaned Sparco mats and took 5 for a cuppa! Looks ok though I think










Next up was my filthy engine bay



















I degreased this first with FK Citrus degreaser, then once dried dressed the plastics etc. Tried polishing the inlet manifold with BelGom but I think I need a polishing wheel as my poor microfibre got destroyed


























Onto the bodywork now. I've owned the car since Sept 08 so haven't had the weather for a full detail. I've washed her regularly and used Dodo NFS to keep her happy over winter. For a 9 year old car with 90k on the clock, the paint is pretty good really - but heavy swirls and RDS are everywhere, plus some overspray on the front splitter.


























The car has a full stainless system (manifold, decat and Milltek backbox)

Needs some TLC though...!










The wheels are next on my list of to-dos as they're corroded to hell....


















Decided to lightly clean then with some diluted Billberry....

Rinsed off the car to see the Dodo still beading nicely










I then snowfoamed her with ValetPro foam (thick mix) and left to dwell for 10 mins (cuppa no.2)










I rinsed the remaining foam off, then washed the car (2 bucket method + grit guards) using Meg's Shampoo plus and rinsed off.










She needed a clay badly (overspray and fall out) so took out my new BH Clay










After doing a few panels looked like this










Nice stuff, easy to work with and pulled off loads of rubbish.

Once clayed, I rinsed the car again, then dried with towels and FK412.










Now, as I mentioned the car's paint was in need of a serious polish. Light made pics hard, but tried my best:



















I taped up the car with 3m ready for Porter Cable action










Out with the Menz IP on a Sonus DAS White pad










Started with the bonnet










Again, light not good but achieved pretty good correction eventually










Nasty bit on the wing










And after Menz










After an IPA wipedown, I was left with this:














































'Lines' in the pics are trails from planes and there appears to be specks on some pics - these are the flash hitting the flake in the paint...

Ready for an LSP, I thought I'd try this










Went on nicely, smelt good too.










Whilst curing I attended to a few other things on the car.....

....









Starting with the exhaust










I think I need to get her jacked up and get to the silencer behind the tailpipe - but for now this'll do

Once the Zaino had cured, I buffed it off leaving me with this:


























I removed dust etc using a soft microfibre and some FK412

Reflection shots:


















































Anyway, long day but pretty happy with the result. Went out for a drive afterwards and enjoyed the popping exhaust with the windows down...






Tomorrow - wheels off for a caliper painting.

Next month - wheel refurb (Badly needed)

Thanks for looking....!

Rob


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cracking good work there, Rob - looks fantastic, mate :thumb: :thumb:

sounds great as well :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fantastic work Rob, lovely reflections too. ive used FK citrus degreaser on wheels a few times - very good product, might try it on my engine bay in the summer


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome car and work there! I have always wanted an FRP, after making the mistake of driving one!

That looks in good nick for its age - a credit to you!

Do you have the original Alcon brakes on it?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, like the look of those flared arches.


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

that looks mint gd work sounds sweet aswell :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Lovely car mate and fantastic work there. Can't wait to see it when its all done. Will you be taking it to the fast ford fair at Thoresby in the summer?


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Awesome car and work there! I have always wanted an FRP, after making the mistake of driving one!
> 
> That looks in good nick for its age - a credit to you!
> 
> Do you have the original Alcon brakes on it?


Yup, original Alcon calipers, but rebuilt with new pistons (marine steel 316), seals and Hi Spec 2 piece discs.....


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice car there, don't see many of them on the roads.

Proper inlet manifold on those engines, straight to the point.

:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent work mate.

Top car and the best Ford Met Blue by a longshot:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Came up great. Lovely noise too:thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

fantastic cars, what a noise. simply outstanding chap!


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Top work, that sounds awesome !!! :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome would love one of these you can tell people love driving them they are always fairly high mileage compared to other rare fords:argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks lovely finish, did you refine it after using the Menz IP?


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

:argie::argie:Great thread and I also loved "spring is coming". Cant wait to see how the car turns out. I always wanted a ford racing puma but ended up getting an Fiesta ST in the past. Keep up the good work!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Looks lovely finish, did you refine it after using the Menz IP?


Nope, just broke down the polish using different speeds and pressure. Was LSP ready ....!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome job mate, really do like those cars. Sounds fantastic too!! :argie:


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

these cars still look as good today as they did when they first went on sale!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks good,

although i dont condone the apparent way the video was made, personally i think it looked dangerous, as bad as being on the phone while driving


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> looks good,
> 
> although i dont condone the apparent way the video was made, personally i think it looked dangerous, as bad as being on the phone while driving


Fair enough - although I had it secured to the dash for the first bit - the second I had it velcro'd to my wrist using a strap hence the movement.

When I take her on track I'll be getting a proper mount...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

thats not too bad then, maybe i just sound like an oldie, lol


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

.. .. deleted .. ..


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

now i dont mind that because theres no-one else around, judging by the video, late at night, lol


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cracking Car! 

I've a soft spot for the Puma!


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Superb work! Such a unique car to :thumb:


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Good work on the car as i am an FRP fan.


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

We rarely see interiors on the forum, its all exterior madness !!

Like the job on the inside, very good.

The FRP's sound very similar to the H22 Vtec's imo


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work, I am loving this car.


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Excllent. Cracking result.

Those Racing Pumas look the dogs. Ordinary ones look, well, just odd... Nice choice.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

i lovew imperial blue(or ford racing blue if you are a ford ad exec lol).
utterly stunning colour to work with.i must have run thru every combo to find the best couple it reacted to.

FRP's are such a unique motor.never known anyone who didnt tip there hat at them.
cracking job there mate you really have brought out the best in its curves with that correction/detail.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done!


----------

